# SSC32 and VSA questions



## Grimsby (Sep 11, 2007)

i am constructing my first talking skull (who isn't this halloween?) and I have the VSA demo controlling a SSC-32. I plan on using Hitec 425BB (90 deg) for the jaws and pan, plus a 645MG (90 deg) for the tilt (plus springs and counterbalance). Total 3 skulls on one SSC-32, 9 servos total. After I get the VSA setup figured out, then I will purchase it. I want to be sure it will work for me first.
I've spent the past few months reading the posts on this forum, and I've kept notes on the problems/solutions for the skulls. Unfortunately I had already ordered the Bucky skulls before the lighter weight skulls were posted.
Now for the questions:
When I run 'Waveform Analysis' on any MP3 file, I either get pulses that start after the waveform has ended, or when I select 'in between markers' I get pulses during the quiet passages. I believe my problem is related to the initial min max values. I have not hooked up any servos to the SSC-32 as they are in the machine shop for bracket fab, but I wanted to suss out the software control prior to integration.
So is there a defined min/max for the 425BB servos? 
You set the baud for 38400, correct (I've been reading the old posts)?
And what did I forget to set properly for the Waveform Analysis?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The 38400 baud rate is for the Parallax servo controller. The Min/Max values depend entirely on your prop. You want to set those so the servos don't exceed the min /max postional limitations of your particular prop, and only you can find out what those are by running the final piece. As far as the Waveform analysis goes, I don't use it, but I hear using a WAV file can help.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Dont forget to set the baud rate in the VSA settings to match the ssc baud.

Also, some have had problems with mp3's having no-copy code or artist and album artwork embedded in the music code which VSA picks up on as "sound". Convert your mp3 to wave and see if it makes a difference. 

You say your using the Demo software...you will need the full version to save routines and use multiple servo tracks.


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks - using a WAV file yields more believable results. Is there a preferred baud rate for the SSC-32 units? I was considering 9600.
Also , this VSA software is rather impressive. I have the Kit74 already configured for the skull's LED eyes and the cannon light/sound. I noticed you cannot add audio tracks one after the other - it only works with one audio track at a time. So it's off to Audacity...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm working on a way to switch routines in VSA using the kit74...stay tuned.
BTW, the demo version let's you use multiple servo tracks...it's fully functional except you can't save anything.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

the demo version i got several years ago only let you use one track... 
lol..i think


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Dr M is correct...With the Demo version you cannot save or load routines, but and all the tracks should work.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I had similar problems. No matter how I adjusted the min/max I couldn't get the mouth to move in a realistic motion. The jaw was almost constantly in an open to almost open position. It wouldn't close all the way even when no sound was present. I had better luck programming the jaw myself but even for a 1:45 MP3 this was taking forever.
I then downloaded Audacity, imported my MP3 and changed it to a WAV. file. This helped but still didn't make it as good as I felt it should be. I then used (I think it was) the bass boost (maybe amplify?) for the entire track. Then I added just a split second of silence between any really noticeable spots where the jaw should be closed.
Once I loaded in to VSA and did Wave Analysis I zoomed in and adjusted the jaw to close completely where I had put in the silence spot.
Looks great to me and I'm sure it'll be great in the front yard in the dark.
If anyone has an easier way let us know. For all I know it might have just been my MP3, but I am running out of time to learn any new computer programs this year i.e. making my own voice overs!! Already learned VSA, Audacity(a little) and am working on light-o-rama. What a year for progress!!!


----------

